# Photos of your pets!



## BettaMiah

Post pictures of your fineless friends here! Share their cute little faces, their homes, or anything else you want!


----------



## mjoy79

Here's a pic of my only non-finned pet, my cat Rachel


----------



## dramaqueen

Rachel is very pretty!


----------



## BettaMiah

How cute!


----------



## Fasht

My Pug Bebe


----------



## BettaMiah

AWWWWW! I luff puggies!


----------



## BettaMiah

Minnie, my fat lump of a cat! RIP, sweet baby.










Skyler! My bossy little American Budgie Girl










Lego- My lazy and shy little Grey Chinchilla










Mo or Mosers, one of the greatest loves in my life. He has the best personailty ever.










Junior! Sky's nuaghty but sometimes nice accomplice.










Bella- my sassy little kitty!










Chili- My neurotic little shelter pup, he's a bug mommas boy










Verde! My 1st Budgie. RIP sweet boy


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Woah was Bella shaved in the pic? When you showed her to me in tinychat she was SO FLUFFY.


----------



## BettaMiah

Yep, she got a lion cut. Her fur grows fast, but she'll be getting another soon. Its just really expensive.


----------



## Eddie1KRR

This is my buddy Tyson. He is a huge sweetheart who loves ppl. Unfortunately, he does not love other dogs...or anything else with fur, so no other dogs for me. I rescued him from a bad environment, or rather was kind of forced to take him in (family...My brother was not taking care of him at all) but it turned out to be the best thing I ever did. I couldn't imagine life without him. He's been with me through some real serious rough patches.

The pic you see with the rabbit...That is a wild rabbit that fell in the window well, and got loose in the house when I tried to get him in a box to release him! He was in the house for almost 3 weeks before I could trap him and let him free. I kept him fed all along for lots of obvious reasons, but I took that pic cuz Tyson was sleeping and at one point they were a couple feet apart after that, and I was scared for the rabbit! 

Great pets everyone, I hope to see more!


----------



## Betta Slave

WARNING- PIC SPAM 8D 

Edit- Augh those pictures are ginormous. >.> Sorry about that....

I'll just post my piggies, since I'm too lazy to find pics of the dogs, beardie and turtle. >.> 

First off, there's Ivan, who passed away yesterday night... R.I.P honey </3


















And now Cookie, my adorable little golden agouti girl... :3

















Annnnd now her two girls, Rexxie (white) and Muffin... I've always wondered who the dad was.  First, BABY PICS because they are too cute, and then pictures of the present  it's amazing how much they grow.


----------



## bettalover2033

@bettamiah: thats what the whole section is for isnt it...


----------



## BettaMiah

Aww, is your dog a PitBull? He's so cute! 

Oh my gosh, was Ivan a skinny? How cute! How unique!


----------



## Betta Slave

Yes, he was. Thank you, he was so sweet <3


----------



## BettaMiah

He's really cute. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker

So this is my only non finned friend. THis is serena. she is a Norwegin forest cat (or so I think)









She has blue eyes just so you know.


----------



## BettaMiah

Cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

The cat looked like it came in the box just like that. It looks pretty fake too.


----------



## BettaMiah

? That sounded pretty rude, bettalover. Lets be positive here. She just managed to get a cute cat into a box to look like a statue! We really don't need your negativity here. 

Thanks.


----------



## bettalover2033

BettaMiah said:


> ? That sounded pretty rude, bettalover. Lets be positive here. She just managed to get a cute cat into a box to look like a statue! We really don't need your negativity here.
> 
> Thanks.


I honestly don't think that was rude. It was in the a very positive way. And it wasn't like I was saying "Oh god, hes so ugly." I was saying it as a compliment. I'm sure the OP of the picture would not take that as an insult or rude. It was basically saying is so nice, it looks like it was made. (Like a Statue).

I actually feel that your response toward a pretty general comment was just negative especially using the (!) exclamation point.


----------



## bettalover2033

@GrellxUndertaker: Your cats eyes have such a glow from the flash.


----------



## BettaMiah

Alright, I suppose I mis-read. Its hard to tell over the internet. I was also trying to be positive. Like exclaiming happily using the !


----------



## bettalover2033

That's fine. It depends on the persons mood and how they read things.


----------



## diablo13

Miah, Bella looks demonic In that pic 0.0 is it just me or are her eyes glowing?......orange? And, not sure if you realized, but the pics of you're chinchillas are the same ones......


----------



## BettaMiah

I know. It doubled.... but I assure you there are 2 of Lego, but 1 of Mo. 

Yes, bella is my demon cat. <3


----------



## PitGurl

Koga...aka Koga Ryu, Moonshk & Moonshky(don't ask, lol)


----------



## BettaMiah

That last photo is awesome! He's so cute.


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm not a cat person but that black cat is so adorable!


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Here's Yugi. ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033

*Guinea Pigs In the House!*

Here are my Guinea Pigs. We have to get rid of two of them though.

This is Matilda:










This is my beautiful baby, Effie:










And Hogarth:










There is a bit of a story for them.

Well they were being picked on by a cat when I decided to get them. Matilda and Hogarth are the parents. (Matilda being the mom) (Hogarth being the father) and Effie was part of the bunch. Hogarth and Matilda are both 3 years old now. And Effie being 2 years old. They are the most adorable little things, (at least I think). You see when the prev. owners had Hogarth, she decided that he was lonely and wanted to try to get another male. Though she didn't know how to tell male from female until after she put them together. In less than 5 min. they were well "in love." and a couple of months later Matilda gave birth to Effie.

Anyway, there they are and here is Hogarth with his party hat on:










I hope you enjoy! And the pictures are a bit too large.


----------



## abdullah79

*Can i upload the pics of my baby turtle also*

Hi guys i have a baby frog pet in my fish aquarium Can i also upload the pics of my baby turtle here.


----------



## bettalover2033

You most definitely can. They dont have any fins do they, so of course! Any animal without fins can be shown. Looking forward to him/her I love turtles. I've had 3 55 gallons on here at one time with just 2 turtle's in each! They are so nice to have and i believe they are good luck. Just my opinion...


----------



## magpie

It's dangerous to ask me to post photos of my dogs. I have about 5,925 of them. 

We currently have Silas, a 3-year old male Doberman











And Scout, a 25-pound, 2-year old female French Bulldog/Chihuahua mix 











They are BFFs.  They run around like fools and wrestle together, and then snuggle together. My dogs have always gotten along, but these two have a special (and extra-adorable) bond.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow they are just so cute! Adorable pictures! The doberman is amazing! Is he Purebred/mix?


----------



## magpie

Thanks, we think they're pretty cute, too. Silas is purebred. What makes you think he is not? His wonky ears maybe? He has a very looooong show crop - too long in my aesthetic opinion but I did not get a choice and his temperament trumps his ears by a longshot!  He never wants to hold them upright - sometimes both are at attention, sometimes it is one up, one down, sometimes both are down. His Doberplane position.  It definitely gives him character and "softens" his Doberman-ness. He is a therapy dog with the Delta Society so it's kind of nice that he doesn't always hold his donkey ears up at attention, because I think it puts people who might associate the breed with "scary" more at ease. 

Here's a shot of him with them up.


----------



## bettalover2033

@MagPie: He is cute! From afar, I probably would have been a bit intimidation with him, but i'm sure with the way that you describe him, he is a sweetheart. Especially if he is in the Delta Society.

Just to clarify, I didn't mean that I thought he was a mix at all. I was asking was he a Full bred/ (meaning or) a mix.

I knew he was a full bred, but didn't want to say "He is Definitely a full bred and if he wasn't you tell me that he is all of the above." Does that make sense?

I had a full bred pug and someone I ran into walking her said "What a cute pug and jack russle mix. I tried explaining, but they insisted on proving me wrong when I had the papers from her birth.


----------



## magpie

No worries! I just assumed since you asked that you saw something that made you wonder, I was just curious, that's all. He is my love-bucket. Very sweet and loving, and very gentle with kids- we do a Read to Dogs program and he is great at it. And he's also a silly goof. 

Yeah, lots of people don't know much about dogs. I've been asked a few times if Silas is a great dane. (He's not nearrrrrly as tall, and he only weighs about 75 lbs.)  I also have a friend with a red Doberman and she was TOLD by some woman that she was definitely a mix because of the coloration. There are actually 4 colors of Dobermans, and red and black are the most common. *shakes head* People will also tell me that Dobermans' brains grow too large for their skull and they ultimately end up turning on their owners. People really, truly believe this! It's crazy out there with many idiots out and about.

I told you to beware of asking me for dog photos.... Here he is hard at "work" with his sweet ears on - aka the Doberplane.


----------



## bettalover2033

magpie said:


> No worries! I just assumed since you asked that you saw something that made you wonder, I was just curious, that's all. He is my love-bucket. Very sweet and loving, and very gentle with kids- we do a Read to Dogs program and he is great at it. And he's also a silly goof.
> 
> Yeah, lots of people don't know much about dogs. I've been asked a few times if Silas is a great dane. (He's not nearrrrrly as tall, and he only weighs about 75 lbs.)  I also have a friend with a red Doberman and she was TOLD by some woman that she was definitely a mix because of the coloration. There are actually 4 colors of Dobermans, and red and black are the most common. *shakes head* People will also tell me that Dobermans' brains grow too large for their skull and they ultimately end up turning on their owners. People really, truly believe this! It's crazy out there with many idiots out and about.
> 
> I told you to beware of asking me for dog photos.... Here he is hard at "work" with his sweet ears on - aka the Doberplane.



I agree when you say not many people know much about dogs because they really feel that they are right even when you have proof. They are just ion denial.

*Doberplane* Haha! That's too funny. When you first said that, I didn't get it. Now I do!

He is so cute. To be honest (From what I've seen on Many dog shows and being at dog shows) he looks like a Show Dog. He has such a cute face and his ears are really pointy like the show owners' dogs.


----------



## SwayLocks

not a pic but even better! a vid of my dog swimming in my pool. :shock:

this will make you laugh or at least smile for a little 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUW9rI_pSck


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated

this is my baby, my best buddy, and the cause of all my headaches: Ziggy, Ziggers, Ziggoo, Zigmunch, Munch, Zigchoo, Spaghetti Noodle:


----------



## callmeconfused

It's an older picture, but the only one I have of all my indoor kitties. 
CLockwise from left: Rascal, Spike, Sebastian, UK, Jar-Jar


----------



## mernincrazy8525

This is Jacob my puppy. He is cute, attention demanding, and naughty.


----------



## bettalover2033

Aw! He looks so sweet there! Nice eyes as well! I love the coat shine on him.

I can look at puppy pictures all day and never get tired!


----------



## SeaHorse

Wow how did I miss this thread!!....Here are my two boys. Dillon the white Wire Haired Fox Terrier and Jake (Jakiebabie) the Mini Schnauzer. The Blue Tick **** Hound is Charlie my one and only grandbaby!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Jakiebabie: Your dogs are really cute! The first picture was just at the right moment.

P.S.
I have the same computer (Acer)


----------



## Tikibirds

Mr Bubbles









Chichiri


----------

